# herbal remedies for pigeons?



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

I found this site from Canada, and the guy was a pigeon racer, and he had all these simple herbal remedies for his pigeons, and he swore by them, says they are better for the pigeons than medicines which are hard on their bodies.
here's the site: http://www.onthewing.homestead.com/Products.html 
You can oder some of the stuff from him. I have no idea where you'd get some of the things he talked about.
The part about Silver really caught me. I didn't understand what he meant by the generator though!

Anyone have any experience with herbal remedies??


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Most interesting!

There was a time when such knowledge could get you burned as a witch!









Funny, we sometimes refer to our best drugs as "Silver Bullets"... 

Silver sulfadiazine is used on burns to prevent infection. Silver nitrate was also used as a topical antibiotic (the latter can be very dangerous to handle!). But I'm fuzzy on clinical trials for regular use of colloidal silver.







Most heavy metals are toxic...

I imagine the generator is along the lines of the gizmos used for electro-plating (electrolysis).

Why not take the guy up on his offer, and see what he recommends with the Colloidal Silver Generator thingy?

--Ray


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

We use some "herbal" things with our birds -- garlic, for one. Using Apple cider vinegar would fall in the same category.

I've heard of people using collodial silver for pets, themselves, and some bird people, but not many. Seems like a lot of work ("making" it) for not a huge return, IMHO

We use BioMos too. I'd hesitate to order from this guy, though --- BioMos is produced and sold by Chisholm Trail in OK. Sounds like this guy is buying it in quantity, then re-selling it. Chisholm Trail sells it for $79 US, including shipping. When you order BioMos from Chisholm, you also get a bottle of the Mineral drops and the Acid-Pack stuff he mentions on his site (the later two are added to the water). Sounds like he is only selling the Biomos, since it says something about 8 lbs doing 3000 lb feed, and nothing about the other stuff.

As for the other stuff on his site -- well, I've never heard about using all that stuff for birds, but who knows?

I'm also going to do some checking into this guy --- I've looked back on the race results for his federation for the past 3 years (not including 2002 though, don't have that book yet). I don't see his name ANYWHERE in the results for 1999, 2000, 2001. He is a registered CU member though. Seems funny that he wouldn't do anything in those three years, then suddenly be at the top of the results? I know one of the other guys in his club -- I want to check it out.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

That would be a good idea to check the person out, Janine









Mary


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

As Ray noted the colloidal silver is considered a heavy metal and can be toxic. Here is an interesting article by an MD on the topic:

http://www.quackwatch.org/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/PhonyAds/silverad.html 


Terry Whatley


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Thanks, Terry!

Rosemary Jacobs' story (link in article) is an eye opener!









Indeed, most heavy metals are toxic, and damage can be irreparable.

We all know about lead...

The mercury content of dental amalgams has been addressed many times.

Here's some lore, just for fun, about other heavy metal poisonings and precautions...

Long ago in England, many gentlemen wore felt hats. Mercury was a component in manufacturing felt. Advanced mercury poisoning causes extreme neurological damage, madness, and early death. This was a common affliction among career hatters. That's where the term "mad as a hatter" comes from. The Mad Hatter in Alice In Wonderland, suffered from mercury poisoning.

Long ago in Cornwall, England, tin miners knew that ingestion of the metal would cause health problems. But washing up thoroughly for meals in the mines just wasn't practical. Enter the Cornish Pasty--stew in an edible crust! You were supposed to eat, with your tin contaminated hands, down to where the crust is folded heavily, then throw the excess away!

I would advise great caution even considering ingestion of heavy metals.

--Ray


----------



## notapigeonkeeper (Oct 16, 2002)

I have some experience with herbs and have to say that I would be very cautious about using some of these herbs on ANY of my animal or people friends. Several of them are toxic in people and not reccommended for use unless the person is under the direct care of a doctor of herbal medicine. I certainly wouldn't want to give it to any of my animals without talking to a naturopatic vet.


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

I would be very careful here. Admitting that I don't know very much about homeopathic remedies, I'm the last person to confirm or deny any of what is on that list but one thing stands out as a glaring error; Apricot seeds are the pits of the fruit and contain cyanide. Every parrot site I've been to warns against it as it is toxic to birds so why is it on that site as something good?
Also, what is the difference between purifying blood and cleaning blood? Both those phrases are used and right now, I don't know what either means. The liver and kidneys have the job of filtering out the unneeded agents from the blood stream and that is a natural function for the body. If the bird is getting a good diet with adequate minerals and vitamins, why is it necessary to supplement what the liver and kidneys do?
As I said, I don't know enough about what is behind the claims made but I'm inclined to be skeptical without a scientific basis in using these "remedies."

[This message has been edited by fred2344 (edited February 26, 2003).]


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

I did some checking --- this person does NOT have permission from CT to re-sell their product.

I would be very, very cautious about ordering anything from him at this time.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks for the info, Janine..









I hope everyone will read Janine's post before ordering anything from the person!

Mary


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

"I hope everyone will read Janine's post before ordering anything from the person!"

Couldn't agree more!

But I'm still intrigued with the "generator" apparatus--purely as a curiosity. Maybe those old Frankenstein movies I saw as a kid, impressed me more deeply than I imagined.









--Ray


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks for everyone's thoughts. I think I'll probably delete his remedies from my list of medicines for pigeons. I know nothing about herbal remedies for humans, let alone pigeons, so that's why I asked. I also talked to a pharmasist about colliodial silver, and she said it was very toxic if you over dosed. Not that i'd order anything from the guy, I'm not a racer,







!


----------

